# Good Wireless trigger for Canon 5D MKIII?



## Noob (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi,

Anybody have any recommendations? Would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## CanonLITA (Apr 23, 2012)

I have no suggestion to offer but I am very interested in the topic.


----------



## msdarkroom (Apr 23, 2012)

How much distance do you need?

If you're simply looking for a short-range wireless trigger, I am very happy with this RC-1: http://amzn.to/I4GmKe


----------



## Revil0 (Apr 23, 2012)

Stay away for the Pocketwizard flex system. I found it completely unreliable. I tried the PW shields and thought they were useless. I then had my 580 EXII's modified and saw no real improvements. I was hugely disappointed.
I've also owned the Radiopoppers and found them much more dependable. 

However, I am really enjoying using the 600 EX-RT. The system works flawlessly. I also love not having a triggering device velcroed to the unit or some odd contraption holding my flash. Finally, reliability in a streamlined package

If you have the funds they are well worth it.

Yikes, after posting this I realized I misread your question.


----------



## muldereric (Apr 23, 2012)

I am looking for a good ettl wireless trigger system foor my 5d3 too. It appears that not all of them are as reliable as they say they are.
From what I have heard is that the "Pixel E-TTL Trigger Set Knight TR-332 for Canon" does a nice job, and it supports HSS for shutter speeds < 1/200.
I have no hands-on experience with it though....


----------



## msdarkroom (Apr 23, 2012)

The thread asks about a wireless trigger for a 5DM3.
The responses are talking about 580s, 600s, ETTL, etc.

Is the OP looking for a trigger for the 5D - as the thread title suggests, or a trigger for off camera flash?


----------



## Noob (Apr 27, 2012)

msdarkroom said:


> How much distance do you need?
> 
> If you're simply looking for a short-range wireless trigger, I am very happy with this RC-1: http://amzn.to/I4GmKe



thanks msdark

does this activate video as well?


----------



## thien135 (Apr 27, 2012)

catus v5


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 27, 2012)

I have Yongnuo RF-602's and the new version is the RF-603 - they work great up to the sync speed of 1/200. 

That said, if you want an ETTL version, I have heard the Phottix Odins are the ones that are setting the new standard. They can do ETTL and manual mix and of course you can control it all from your camera position. They also support HSS.


----------



## roumin (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/IR-Wireless-Remote-Control-for-RC-6-Canon-EOS-7D-5D-MARK-II-450D-500D-550D-600D-/290684411006?pt=Camera_Camcorder_Remotes&hash=item43ae241c7e


----------



## Chewy734 (Apr 27, 2012)

Paul C. Buff CyberSync


----------



## pwp (Apr 27, 2012)

Noob said:


> Anybody have any recommendations? Would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!!


It depends on what it is you want to trigger. If it's 580ex or 580exII then high priced Pocket Wizards are definitely the Gold Standard. If you haven't bought lighting yet the new 600exRT won't require additional kit other than the the hotshoe mounted radio frequency transmitter, the Speedlite ST-E3-RT. 

However, if you plan to trigger portable studio lighting, the Paul C Buff CyberSync http://www.paulcbuff.com/cybersync.php has a LOT going for it, including surprisingly low pricing. I use these to trigger 6 Paul C Buff Einstein heads which are a lot less expensive than a new 600ex-RT by the way. Stunning value. 

The Paul C Buff CyberSync mentioned by Chewy734is brilliant. But the PCB Cyber Commander you'll see listed is a complex, specialist item not really suited to simple day to day work. I use one for complex, technical multi-light setups. Contrary to the write-ups on CyberCommander, they're really not suited to hotshoe mounting. I use the very compact CyberSync trigger on the hotshoe, and keep the CyberCommander either in a pocket, round my neck on a lanyard or BlueTacked onto the laptop if I'm shooting tethered. 


But if you want advice specific to your anticipated needs, you'll have to tell us more about the hardware you're planning to work with.

Paul Wright


----------



## cps_user (Apr 27, 2012)

yes, as said here, there's very different solutions out there, but it depends on what you really need. 

I went with 2 600EX's this week to replace 580's and holy mother of god, this is perfect if you're looking for ETTL speedlite triggering. Very happy to ditch pocket wizard. 

And it is expensive, but not compared to separate 580EX II's + pw. 

If however you're looking for a more simple (manual) trigger, you would be advised to try other solutions. I also use elinchrom and for that I have the skyports, also with one universal trigger so I can combine, say, a quadra with a 600ex on manual.


----------



## mcroshaw (Apr 27, 2012)

I've got a Photixx Odin transceiver and two receivers, for a 430 and 580 ex. I've tested them on location and they were very reliable, the user interface was very easy to pick up as well and they support HSS, second curtain sync and ETTL. Quite expensive but not as much as the Pocket Wizards I believe.


----------



## npc2396 (Apr 27, 2012)

For just shutter control I picked up a phottix Aion and it's working very well with the 5DIII


----------



## AKCalixto (Apr 27, 2012)

My recommendation is the:

Giga T Pro II 2.4GHz Wireless Timer Remote for Canon Cameras

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/852088-REG


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 27, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> I have Yongnuo RF-602's and the new version is the RF-603 - they work great up to the sync speed of 1/200.
> 
> That said, if you want an ETTL version, I have heard the Phottix Odins are the ones that are setting the new standard. They can do ETTL and manual mix and of course you can control it all from your camera position. They also support HSS.



OP, I am still not sure if you are looking for a remote shutter release or remote flash triggers. In either case, if you don't want ETTL, I still stand by the Yongnuo's 602's or 603's and set to a different channel than the flash remote they can double as a shutter release too - very handy and you can get a trigger and three or four receivers for under $100. The 603's are tranceivers so they are both Rx/Tx. 

If you want a cheap, reliable intervelometer, you can check out a Yongnuo MC-36R - it is a wireless shutter release and intervelometer.


----------



## Bosman (May 2, 2012)

YouTube has tons of video's of people testing various triggers and i found those very informative. Just look it up.


----------



## davidbellissima (May 3, 2012)

I wrote a blog post discussing this:

http://www.bellissimaphoto.co.uk/photographers/pocket-wizard-versus-phottix-odin-versus-radio-popper-flash-triggering.html

I list all sorts of advanatges and disadvantages of PW Mini/Flex versus Phottix Odin versus Radio Poppers.

I am today buying the Phottix Odin triggers and selling my Pocket Wizards...


----------



## chrisdeckard (May 3, 2012)

I just received three 600EX-RTs last night from Amazon, and I love them already. So easy to setup. I've had two 430EXIIs and a PocketWizard Flex system (two FlexTT5 and one MiniTT1). So I am going to sell those now and offset the cost of the new 600s. I don't do strobes of any kind.


----------



## D_Rochat (May 3, 2012)

muldereric said:


> I am looking for a good ettl wireless trigger system foor my 5d3 too. It appears that not all of them are as reliable as they say they are.
> From what I have heard is that the "Pixel E-TTL Trigger Set Knight TR-332 for Canon" does a nice job, and it supports HSS for shutter speeds < 1/200.
> I have no hands-on experience with it though....



I don't have any experience with the Pixel Knights, but I have the King model and you can't beat it for the money.


----------



## Jamesy (May 3, 2012)

I thought I read somewhere that the Pixel Kings are in need of a firmware update in order to work with the 5D3.


----------



## Fatalv (May 3, 2012)

I'd vote for the Yongnuo RF-603's. I just got a set of 4 in. Works great with my 7D+430EXII and 5DMk3+600EX-RT setup. The remote shutter function is awesome as well. Picked up the set of 4 on Ebay for about $55.


----------



## monzak (May 8, 2012)

Does the Canon Timer Remote Controller TC-80N3 work with the 5D III?

If not, any alternative? (I'm looking for a wired remote mainly for timelapse)

Thanks


----------



## wickidwombat (May 8, 2012)

monzak said:


> Does the Canon Timer Remote Controller TC-80N3 work with the 5D III?
> 
> If not, any alternative? (I'm looking for a wired remote mainly for timelapse)
> 
> Thanks



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Timer-Remote-Cord-Shutter-Release-for-CANON-7D-5D-Mark-II-1D-1Ds-50D-40D-30D-20D-/330666846688?pt=Camera_Camcorder_Remotes&hash=item4cfd47a9e0

these are great value and have build in timelapse capability
biggest downside is no on /off switch but they work pretty well and are cheap


----------



## monzak (May 8, 2012)

Thank you 

on the link it doesn't say that it's compatible with the 5D III. Have you tried it (or do you know someone who has)?

because the 3-pin connection should fit the 5D III but i want to make sure there's no problem with the remote operating correctly


----------



## Jamesy (May 8, 2012)

Should be fine with the 5D3 - I have a wireless shutter release (Yongnuo RF-602) and it does not say compatible with 5D3 but it works fine. Anything that worked with the 5D2 should be good.


----------



## monzak (May 8, 2012)

great, then i'll go ahead and purchase it

thank you


----------



## Jamesy (May 8, 2012)

You could also get the wireless version:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/YONGNUO-MC-36R-C3-Wireless-Timer-Remote-Shutter-Release-Canon-7D-5D-Mark-II-/270925354353?pt=Camera_Camcorder_Remotes&hash=item3f1468d571

It is the wireless version of what you are looking at. I just got mine today at work and will try it out tonight on my 5D3 if you are not in a hurry to order one.


----------



## monzak (May 8, 2012)

the reason i wanted a wired one is because i believe it uses less battery. Since i'll mainly use the remote for timelapses, i think it is wise to get the one that last the longest.

Though i'm not in a hurry at all so i can wait. And a feedback once you get it will be appreciated


----------



## Jamesy (May 8, 2012)

The MC-36R comes with a cable that goes from the time release handle direct into the camera, thereby bypassing the wireless component. In that case the only batteries you need to be concerned with are the two AAA in the device. Up to you.

I will try it out tonight and let you know how it works.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 10, 2012)

monzak said:


> Thank you
> 
> on the link it doesn't say that it's compatible with the 5D III. Have you tried it (or do you know someone who has)?
> 
> because the 3-pin connection should fit the 5D III but i want to make sure there's no problem with the remote operating correctly



I'l check mine tonight to be 100% sure before i say yes but i am 99% sure it will work
this also works well from an iphone
http://www.dslrbot.com/


----------



## Jamesy (May 10, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> I will try it out tonight and let you know how it works.


I tried out the MC-36R (C3) and it works fine with the 5D3 in both manual mode and time-lapse.


----------



## monzak (May 10, 2012)

great!

thank you for the feedback


----------



## wickidwombat (May 10, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > I will try it out tonight and let you know how it works.
> ...



yep tried mine out too and its all good


----------



## pwp (May 16, 2012)

I've been checking out the PocketWizard MiniTT1 with the aim of increasing efficiency when using HSS on 580ex & 580exII. From what I've read I'll see high compatibility with my 1D MkIV, but zero compatibility with my 5DIII. Does anyone have direct experience with these combinations?

Also, does the 600ex-RT do HSS in an efficient way as offered by the PocketWizard MiniTT1? Or does it do HSS at all?

Paul Wright


----------



## Jamesy (May 16, 2012)

pwp said:


> I've been checking out the PocketWizard MiniTT1 with the aim of increasing efficiency when using HSS on 580ex & 580exII. From what I've read I'll see high compatibility with my 1D MkIV, but zero compatibility with my 5DIII. Does anyone have direct experience with these combinations?
> 
> Also, does the 600ex-RT do HSS in an efficient way as offered by the PocketWizard MiniTT1? Or does it do HSS at all?
> 
> Paul Wright


Yes, the 600EX-RT does HSS.

IF you are considering the PW MiniTT1 and Flex system, you may want to check out the Phottix Odins - I have been hearing a lot of good things about them over at Strobist.com. Here is a review on them:
http://flashhavoc.com/phottix-odin-ttl-trigger-review/


----------



## pwp (May 16, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > I've been checking out the PocketWizard MiniTT1 with the aim of increasing efficiency when using HSS on 580ex & 580exII. Also, does the 600ex-RT do HSS in an efficient way as offered by the PocketWizard MiniTT1?
> ...


Interesting, it looks like a good system. But it's the power usage efficiencies that the PocketWizard MiniTT1 promises, with the associated ability to do an HSS burst. Regular HSS using big apertures & higher iso might deliver 2-3 frames in a 10 FPS speed burst. If the PocketWizard MiniTT1 savings could stretch this out by even a couple of frames it's valuable to me.

Paul Wright


----------



## Jamesy (May 16, 2012)

Paul,

I would head over to the the Storbist group on Flickr and ask your question: http://www.flickr.com/groups/strobist/

If anyone can answer it they can.

Here is a review by the same guy on Strobist.com:
http://www.flickr.com/groups/strobist/discuss/72157628093126883/?search=phottix+odin

That would likely be the appropriate thread to post in if you don't find your answer there.


----------



## briansquibb (May 16, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> Paul,
> 
> I would head over to the the Storbist group on Flickr and ask your question: http://www.flickr.com/groups/strobist/
> 
> ...



I use this too - and also the remote camera trigger that comes with the mini/flex.


----------



## applecider (May 20, 2012)

Noob,

if all you want is a simple shutter release I'd suggest the vello freewave. It has a canon three pin cord, in a mini to three pin cord, the cord being replaceable so that it could be used with other cameras.

I use mine so that I can wander about the house while waiting for birds to come to a feeder photo set up. In my case I mount it on top of a pocket wizard when I also want flash. The PW is optional and for the flash only.

I was at the Oregon coast and a handful of photographers asked me about it as I was shooting waves. 

Got mine at BH.
Near here
[size=8pt]http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/749996-REG/Vello_RW_C2_FreeWave_Wireless_Remote_Shutter.html[/size]


----------



## pj1974 (May 21, 2012)

AKCalixto said:


> My recommendation is the:
> 
> Giga T Pro II 2.4GHz Wireless Timer Remote for Canon Cameras
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/852088-REG



Noob, there are various answers here, but it really depends on what you ACTUALLY need.

That is:

simply a 'wireless shutter release' - for 5DmkIII??? OR 
a 'wireless FLASH' trigger for a certain external flash??? 

I have the Giga T Pro Wireless Timer Remote for Canon, which works great on both my 7D and my Canon 350D (it comes shipped with 2 different cables, 1 for most 'older' Canon DSLRs and a three pin for some of the 'newer' ones!) I'm very happy with that.

It allows a good working range, batteries have not yet needed replacing, and I like the flexibility of it being an intervalometer (eg that I can do time-lapse and control from inside, while my camera is outdoors)

Plus, it's a simple 'self-timer' / portrait help too. I'm not 100% sure if this will work on the 5DmkIII - but someone else (or google or the Hahnel or Canon websites should tell you!)

If it's option 2) - as I don't have a Canon 5DmkIII, I might have different requirements. (The 7D can control remote flash, wirelessly by it's own flash, etc).

Best regards

Paul


----------



## Chicorob (May 21, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> muldereric said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking for a good ettl wireless trigger system foor my 5d3 too. It appears that not all of them are as reliable as they say they are.
> ...



Pixel Knights dont work with the 5DIII. Tried mine the other day and they just fire random full load ouput. They work great on the 5DII but are not upgradeable. Not sure about the Kings though. I will probably sell my set and upgrade to the Phottix Odin's. Havent heard a negative word about them yet.


----------



## drjlo (Jun 13, 2012)

Chicorob said:


> D_Rochat said:
> 
> 
> > muldereric said:
> ...



Pixel Kings don't work well with my 5D MkIII well, either. When attached, the little signal LED on King TX just keeps blinking rapidly without being able to fire. After going through turn-on-off cycle with both camera and Pixel TX AND RX, after some combination of cycling, one can get them to fire. But it soon goes back to going crazy after a few uses. 

AVOID Pixel products for 5D MkIII!


----------



## avatar13 (Jun 15, 2012)

I wanted to chime in with my experience. I use the Yongnuo RF602 Receiver / RF600 TX pairs and they work just fine on my MKIII. I used them all the time with my 40D and XSI and have never had an issue. Just fired off several shots in a quick test setup and it fired without issue on my Mark III. I used two triggers and two receivers: one trigger in hand, a receiver in the camera's remote N3 connector to trigger the shutter and the other trigger on the camera hot shoe and the receiver in my alien bee to trigger the strobe.


----------



## D_Rochat (Jun 20, 2012)

drjlo said:


> Pixel Kings don't work well with my 5D MkIII well, either. When attached, the little signal LED on King TX just keeps blinking rapidly without being able to fire. After going through turn-on-off cycle with both camera and Pixel TX AND RX, after some combination of cycling, one can get them to fire. But it soon goes back to going crazy after a few uses.
> 
> AVOID Pixel products for 5D MkIII!



I finally got to test the Pixel Kings with the 5D Mark III and everything works well for me. Depending on when you purchased the Kings, you may have to do a firmware upgrade.


----------



## Bosman (Aug 2, 2012)

Check this out, ame as pixel kings but on steroids. Pass through flash capability
http://www.lightingrumours.com/yongnuo-yn-622c-e-ttl-trigger-slated-for-july-release-2507

I like the odins but would love the pass thru flash option


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 2, 2012)

Phottix odin are the only ones that will do absolutly everything


----------



## Jamesy (Aug 3, 2012)

Bosman said:


> Check this out, ame as pixel kings but on steroids. Pass through flash capability
> http://www.lightingrumours.com/yongnuo-yn-622c-e-ttl-trigger-slated-for-july-release-2507
> 
> I like the odins but would love the pass thru flash option


Yongnuo usually do a good job on the knock-offs. I have eyed the Pixel Kings for sometime now but have not pulled the 'trigger' yet. I have RF-602's and had the old 301P's years ago. For the price, YN tend to be well made stuff.

I think the coming year will be very interesting as it relates to RF ETTL type radio flash both in the Canon world and beyond. It would be awesome to see a third party flash compatible with the new Canon RF stuff too.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 3, 2012)

+1 for Phottix Odin. 

I have shot at least 10k shots with them, I haven't changed battery and the transmitter yet!! I changed in two of my three recievers, but they last extremely long on two AA's.

And the best thing, I have yet to experience a misfire or have an off exposure, I shoot mainly M mode, since they can be controlled from camera, but accoasionally ETTL and it works very well!

They said it would be a new firmware in July to deal with the ONLY issue I can think of, the Full stop increments when dialling power. The nikon version is 1/3 and while they said that would be VERY difficult to do in firmware for Canon, they have been on it for 6 months or so, and it seems it will in fact happen.


----------



## Bosman (Aug 3, 2012)

I want the Odins except I want the pass thru flash on camera body option when i set up external flash for the bride and groom and other dances i like to have a flash creating a nice rim while i shoot with flash on the other side of them. Currently i can do that with my PW Plus II's but then having TTL isn't a deal breaker but would be nice. I just have a clamp on 2 PW Plus II's that clamp it to the flash on my bodies and the 3rd PW is on the flash stand flash. Flash hits behind and ttl from the camera's perspective. For portraits i can just use a light meter and set the flashes to manual 1/2 power. If this new Yongnuo YN-622C came out I could forgo all those issues, have ttl and on camera pass thru ttl flash.


----------



## Jamesy (Aug 3, 2012)

Bosman said:


> I want the Odins except I want the pass thru flash on camera body option ~snip~



I don't quite follow what you are saying. What does the Odin do and not do? With an Odin in the hot shoe and on a 2nd or 3rd flash, the Odin controls all flashes, no? What does pass-through do and what are the benefits of it? Sorry if I sound daft but I have never used these before.


----------



## Bosman (Aug 3, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > I want the Odins except I want the pass thru flash on camera body option ~snip~
> ...


Pass through meaning the Flash trigger controller on the camera still allows the flash to be mounted on the camera. So camera then flashtrigger then flash with the flash trigger in the middle.


----------



## Jamesy (Aug 3, 2012)

Bosman said:


> Pass through meaning the Flash trigger controller on the camera still allows the flash to be mounted on the camera. So camera then flashtrigger then flash with the flash trigger in the middle.


Thanks for that. So the Phottix Odins do not allow a flash to be mounted on top of the camera's Odin (trigger) and contribute to the exposure? If that is the case, why does the Odin trigger have a hotshoe on it?

EDIT: I just went and looked at them - I was mistaking the Odin with something else - no hotshoe. Obviosly there is no way for a pass-through with this design.


----------



## briansquibb (Aug 4, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > Pass through meaning the Flash trigger controller on the camera still allows the flash to be mounted on the camera. So camera then flashtrigger then flash with the flash trigger in the middle.
> ...



That is one reason that I use the PW - it has the hotshoe and by default I use the PW even for a single. on board flash.


----------



## Bosman (Aug 5, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > Bosman said:
> ...


While that is a nice thing about Pocket Wizard i have no desire to use their TT line whatsoever since i sent them back for return.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Aug 20, 2012)

It looks like the new yn-622s are going to do everything that you could want, and for dirt cheap. 

I've head horror stories about yongnuo products, but my yn-560 has been an amazing flash and I've used it a ton.


----------



## Jamesy (Aug 20, 2012)

I have used Yongnuo triggers for years and for the price they are pretty darn good. They don't have the build quality of many others but the price makes up for that - I just buy extras 

I am waiting to see what the YN-622C's are like as they have pass-thru so you can mount a flash on the camera for on-axis fill as well as control a remote strobe or two.


----------



## westr70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> I have used Yongnuo triggers for years and for the price they are pretty darn good. They don't have the build quality of many others but the price makes up for that - I just buy extras
> 
> I am waiting to see what the YN-622C's are like as they have pass-thru so you can mount a flash on the camera for on-axis fill as well as control a remote strobe or two.



I just saw this youtube video and it looks good. They haven't done the on-camera use yet but will report on it soon. I want to do wireless, on-camera, off-camera, and so far this looks the best. 
YN622C Tranceiver Review


----------



## Bosman (Aug 21, 2012)

westr70 said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > I have used Yongnuo triggers for years and for the price they are pretty darn good. They don't have the build quality of many others but the price makes up for that - I just buy extras
> ...


Looks great thanks for posting. Too bad he didnt bother throwing a 580 ex on there and test it.


----------



## westr70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Bosman said:


> westr70 said:
> 
> 
> > Jamesy said:
> ...



They are selling these on ebay for $100 USD (free shipping). I ordered one and we'll see.


----------



## Bosman (Aug 21, 2012)

westr70 said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > westr70 said:
> ...


Just found them for sale here.
http://www.dhgate.com/new-yongnuo-ttl-transceiver-yn-622c-wireless/p-ff80808138f4877d0138fafcb34632a4.html


----------



## Bosman (Aug 21, 2012)

Also here, but the first one gives you a discount if you order more.

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-shipping-new-hot-sale-Yongnuo-unveil-YN-622-E-TTL-wireless-flash-trigger-transceiver-for/111304_585717260.html


----------



## Jamesy (Aug 21, 2012)

It would also be great to know how the AF assist light works on these. I have been waiting for these to come out for some time - the Odins were still a bit pricey IMO. I am a hobbyist and the YN 301's and 602's have done me very well.


----------



## Bosman (Aug 21, 2012)

I just bought 2 sets for $193.98 here. I don't feel good about the ebay mimicking sites i don't recognize. I also picked up a wireless remote control timer. My others are wired other than my light meter.
https://thephotogadget.com/en


----------



## Jamesy (Aug 22, 2012)

You could always get them right from the source - Yongnuo's own eBay store - I have bought from them at least ten times with no issues.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Yongnuo-YN-622C-Wireless-TTL-Flash-Trigger-Canon-1D-1DII-10D-20D-30D-40D-50D-/180951437871?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a218bd22f

@Bosman, make sure you have some cold-shoe adapters like a Frio as I just learned that the YN-622C's do not have a 1/4" female thread underneath to screw into a light stand so you will need some cold-shoes to secure them to an umbrella swivel spigot.


----------



## westr70 (Aug 22, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> You could always get them right from the source - Yongnuo's own eBay store - I have bought from them at least ten times with no issues.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Yongnuo-YN-622C-Wireless-TTL-Flash-Trigger-Canon-1D-1DII-10D-20D-30D-40D-50D-/180951437871?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a218bd22f
> 
> @Bosman, make sure you have some cold-shoe adapters like a Frio as I just learned that the YN-622C's do not have a 1/4" female thread underneath to screw into a light stand so you will need some cold-shoes to secure them to an umbrella swivel spigot.




Oh, thanks Jamesy, that's who I bought from. And good info on the cold-shoes too. Thanks. I look forward to trying them out.


----------



## Bosman (Aug 22, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> You could always get them right from the source - Yongnuo's own eBay store - I have bought from them at least ten times with no issues.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Yongnuo-YN-622C-Wireless-TTL-Flash-Trigger-Canon-1D-1DII-10D-20D-30D-40D-50D-/180951437871?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a218bd22f
> 
> @Bosman, make sure you have some cold-shoe adapters like a Frio as I just learned that the YN-622C's do not have a 1/4" female thread underneath to screw into a light stand so you will need some cold-shoes to secure them to an umbrella swivel spigot.


Thanks for the tip, it too bad it doesn't have a thread on the bottom as it is more secure that way. I do have a couple cold shoes for my stands so i am set. I also have pocket wizards plastic flash housing RF blocker, it should mount on the bottom of that. I like them for protection in case it takes a tumble. I have 2 stands that i created custom mounts for using velcro straps and screwing into my pelican case. If i only need one stand i just extend the flash stand while being mounted to the case. This works well because it packs up fast and i don't end up leaving it somewhere like i have done in the past. D:


----------



## Bosman (Sep 5, 2012)

I ordered these 8/21 got a tracking # shortly after then nothing. China takes a long time to post the tracking i guess but then 2 weeks???


----------



## Jamesy (Sep 5, 2012)

It always takes at least three weeks for me to get anything from China from eBay - this is normal.


----------



## Bosman (Sep 5, 2012)

Here was their response to yesterdays contact email i sent them. I altered the tracking with *'s

Thank you for your contact. Your concern is very important to us and we are here to assist you anytime.

Your order was received on Aug 21st and shipped on Aug 23rd day with tracking number of RA63579858*** by China Post, within 2 business day as we promised. As I tracked your item on www.usps.com, here below is the status I found:

RA63579858***
Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
Registered Mail™
Processed Through Sort Facility
August 30, 2012, 9:23 am
SHANGHAI, CHINA PEOPLES REP

And on China post website:

item No. Year Status Location Destination Country Date Recipient's Signature
RA63579858*** 2012 出口总包直封封发 UNITED STATES OF AMERICA 2012-08-30
RA63579858*** 2012 出口总包互封开拆 UNITED STATES OF AMERICA 2012-08-29
RA63579858*** 2012 收寄局收寄 UNITED STATES OF AMERICA 2012-08-28

We also sent you an notification letter of shipment for order 3026, you can check your Spam folder if you did not receive it.

From the status, the item left Shanghai for USD on Aug 30th. Our standard shipment takes normally 2-3 weeks to reach you. But please kindly understand that International shipment is more complex and out of our control, additional time can apply for different countries and regions. The delivery time can be even different in the same country. Due to the Security reason, traffic congestion, adverse weather, acts of custom inspection, etc, delivery time may always vary.

China Post is so far the most safe and one of the cheapest shipping method for international shipment, and it has been very safe and relatively quick to USA and most of Europe since we started this business. However, we really can not control when it can reach you. In case China Post approves that the packages is lost during transportation, we will cover your loss.

We sincerely appreciate for your great patience and your kind understanding

Should you need any assistance from us, please feel free to contact us anytime.

Wish you a wonderful day!
Best regards,
Grace Zheng


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Oct 3, 2012)

YOu want a trigger for shutter release it seems on teh 5D MK III, most i have used for canon have some hiccup.

IF you can afford a cable run then get a wired cable (i know not what you want) but id say i have never misfired with a cable, wireless can be sketchy as generally its 3rd party and some canon OVER priced solutions and IR/line of sight to the BODY.

If Some one knows a a GOOD wireless Trigger for the Shutter release of any canon please POST!


----------



## Jamesy (Oct 3, 2012)

I have used an old Yongnuo RF-602 trigger and receiver combined with N2 cable on both my 40D and 5D3 for years with zero issues. I also recently bought the Yongnuo Intervelometer M36C and it too works great as a shutter release.


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 3, 2012)

I haven't read the whole thread, but the Phottix Strato II RF transmitters have worked great for me. Non, ettl for the wireless, but the transmitter does have ETTL pass through and a hot shoe to mount an ETTL flash( or ETTLcable) on the camera itself. 

The receivers come with a cable that fits the remote release port and can be used to actuate the camera remotely. I have used this with my 5D (original). Haven't tried it on the MKIII yet. 

You can buy them from the Phottix store through their website. 

-Brian


----------



## cayenne (Oct 3, 2012)

I got this from Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005GMVGGE/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00

Vello wireless shutter release....works great for time lapse, can be used wired or wireless...and is good for taking stills YOU want to be in...in addition to timer, you can press the button half way....the camera will focus...the press and it take the image (or delayed if you have a timer on that function).

for $99...I've been very happy with it.

C


----------



## drjlo (Oct 4, 2012)

I received the YN-622C's, and so far so good on my 5D III. I'm also glad to report they sync with my studio strobes cleanly at 1/200th with 5D III, its max sync speed, without giving me a band on the bottom like Yongnuo RF-603 and Pixel Kings do at 1/200th, which force me to shoot at 1/160th.


----------



## Jamesy (Oct 4, 2012)

drjlo said:


> I received the YN-622C's, and so far so good on my 5D III. I'm also glad to report they sync with my studio strobes cleanly at 1/200th with 5D III, its max sync speed, without giving me a band on the bottom like Yongnuo RF-603 and Pixel Kings do at 1/200th, which force me to shoot at 1/160th.


Nice! I am hearing good things about these - I might pick up two sets and try them out.


----------



## Chopper (Oct 4, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> drjlo said:
> 
> 
> > I received the YN-622C's, and so far so good on my 5D III. I'm also glad to report they sync with my studio strobes cleanly at 1/200th with 5D III, its max sync speed, without giving me a band on the bottom like Yongnuo RF-603 and Pixel Kings do at 1/200th, which force me to shoot at 1/160th.
> ...



I did and can't find a thing wrong with them 8)


----------



## drjlo (Oct 4, 2012)

I know. After my Pixel King experience, I am amazed.

As a bonus, I was able to confirm that 622C does not alter the exposure by just sitting in camera's hotshoe, when the trigger is turned OFF, which is what happens with Pixel Kings.


----------



## benbun (Oct 30, 2015)

just tested setup with 600ex-rt/st-e3-rt/yn-e3-rx on my 5d m3, the shuttle release on the yn-e3-rx works without needing of the shuttle cable, it's the cleanest setup so far for me and the wireless range is good for almost 30m and you gain the option to put on a non 600 flash, it also support non canon compatible flash in manuel mood.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 10, 2015)

A single Canon 600EX-RT makes a fine wireless trigger /shutter release.


----------

